# Hablamos de motores, pero NO pequeños



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2011)

*Pratt & Whitney R-4360R-4360 Wasp Major​*





R-4360 Wasp Major 
Tipo	Motor radial
Fabricante	 Pratt & Whitney
Introducido	1944
N.º construidos	18,697
Desarrollo del	Pratt & Whitney R-2180-A Twin Hornet
Variantes	Pratt & Whitney R-2180 Twin Wasp E

El Pratt & Whitney R-4360 Wasp Major fue un gran motor de avión radial de pistones , diseñado y construido durante la II Guerra Mundial. Fue el último de la familia Pratt & Whitney Wasp y la culminación de la tecnología de motor con pistones, pero la guerra terminó antes que este pudiera ser utilizado en aviones en combate.Contenido  [ocultar] 

*Variantes*
R-4360-4 - 2.650 cv (1.976 kW)
R-4360-25 - 3.000 cv (2.237 kW)
R-4360-20 - 3.500 cv (2.610 kW)
R-4360-41 - 3.500 cv (2.610 kW)
R-4360-B3 - 3.500 cv (2.610 kW)
R-4360-53 - 3.800 cv (2.834 kW)
R-4360-51VDT - 4.300 hp (3.210 kW)


*Wright R-3350 Duplex-CycloneR-3350*​










Wright R-3350 
Tipo:	Motor radial
Fabricante:	 Wright Aeronautical
Primer encendido:	Mayo de 1937
Principales aplicaciones	Boeing B-29 Superfortress
Douglas A-1 Skyraider
Lockheed Constellation
Lockheed P-2 Neptune

El Wright R-3350 Duplex-Cyclone fue uno de los motores aeronáuticos radial más potentes producidos en Estados Unidos. Era un motor radial de 18 cilindros en doble fila, sobrealimentado y refrigerado por aire. La potencia que ofrecía variaba entre los 2.200 y 3.700 hp (1.640 a 2.760 kW), dependiendo del modelo.
Su desarrollo comenzó antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero el diseño requirió mucho tiempo para madurar y finalmente ser empleado para propulsar el bombardero estratégico Boeing B-29 Superfortress.

*Variantes*
R-3350-13 : 2.200 hp (1.600 kW)
R-3350-23 : 2.200 hp (1.600 kW)
R-3350-24W : 2.500 hp (1.900 kW)
R-3350-26W : 2.800 hp (2.100 kW)
R-3350-32W : 3.700 hp (2.800 kW)
R-3350-42WA : 3.800 hp (2.830 kW)
R-3350-53 : 2.700 hp (2.000 kW)
R-3350-57 : 2.200 hp (1.600 kW)
R-3350-85 : 2.500 hp (1.900 kW)
R-3350-89A : 3.500 hp (2.600 kW)
R-3350-93W : 3.500 hp (2.600 kW)


*Rolls-Royce Merlin 62 V-12*​





Rolls-Royce MerlinMerlin

Tipo:	motor aeronáutico V-12 enfriado por líquido
Fabricante_	Rolls Royce
Primer encendido:	1935
Principales aplicaciones	Supermarine Spitfire
Avro Lancaster
Curtiss P-40
De Havilland Mosquito
Handley-Page Halifax
Hawker Hurricane
N.º construidos	149.659

El Rolls Royce Merlin es un motor aeronáutico de pistones, enfriado por líquido, de 27 litros y 12 cilindros en V a 60°. Rolls-Royce llamó al motor 'Merlin', por un pequeño halcón del hemisferio norte (el falco columbarius, conocido en español como "esmerejón"). Esto seguía la convención de Rolls-Royce de poner nombres de aves de presa a sus motores de avión.

Varias versiones del Merlin fueron construidas por Rolls Royce (en Derby, Crewe y Glasgow),1 así como también por Ford of Britain en Trafford Park, Mánchester.2 El Packard V-1650 fue una versión del Merlin construida en Estados Unidos; se describe en su propio artículo.

Considerado un ícono inglés,3 el Merlin fue uno de los motores de avión más exitosos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

*Variantes*
*PV-12:* El diseño original mantenía el sistema de enfriamiento por evaporación. Aprobó la prueba tipo en junio de 1934, generando 740 hp (552 kW) a un equivalente de 3.657 m.
*Merlin B:* Se adoptó el enfriamiento con etilenglicol. Las cabezas de cilindro eran en "rampa" (las válvulas de admisión estaban a 45 grados con respecto al cilindro). Aprobó la prueba tipo en febrero de 1935, generando 950 hp (708 kW) a un equivalente de 3.353 m.
*Merlin C*: El cigüeñal y el bloque de cilindros se construían con tres bloques de fundición separados, junto a culatas de cilindros con pernos.
*Merlin E*: Similar al C; cambios menores en el diseño. Pasó la prueba civil de 50 horas generando en forma constante 955 hp (712 kW) y un máximo de 1.045 hp (779 kW).
*Merlin F*: Similar al C y E. Éste se convirtió en el primer motor de producción. Continuaba usando las cabezas "en rampa" con las válvulas a 45 grados con respecto al cilindro. No fue exitoso y sólo se construyeron 172 motores con el nombre de Merlin I. El Fairey Battle fue el primer avión de producción en utilizar el Merlin I.
*Merlin G*: Se reemplazaron las cabezas de cilindro "en rampa" por cabezas con válvulas paralelas al cilindro, siendo aquellas la del motor Kestrel escaladas a un mayor tamaño. Fue entregado como el Merlin II de 1.030 hp (770 kW) en 1938, y la producción fue rápidamente acelerada.

*Rolls Royce Griffon Mk 58*​





The Rolls-Royce Griffon is a British 37-litre (2,240 cu in) capacity, 60-degree V-12, liquid-cooled aero engine designed and built by Rolls-Royce Limited. In line with company convention, the Griffon was named after a bird of prey, in this case the Griffon Vulture.

Design work on the Griffon started in 1938 at the request of the Fleet Air Arm, for use in new aircraft designs such as the Fairey Firefly. In 1939 it was also decided that the engine could be adapted for use in the Spitfire. However development was temporarily put on hold to concentrate efforts on the smaller Merlin and the 24 cylinder Vulture, and the engine did not go into production until the early 1940s.

The Griffon was the last in the line of V-12 aero engines to be produced by Rolls-Royce with production ceasing in 1955.[1] Griffon engines remain in Royal Air Force service today with the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight and also power the last remaining airworthy Avro Shackleton.

*Variantes:*
*
Griffon IIB:* 1,730 hp (1,290 kW) at 750 ft (230 m) and 1,490 hp (1,110 kW) at 14,000 ft (4,270 m); Single-stage two-speed supercharger; impeller diameter 10 in (25.4 cm); gear ratios 7.85:1, 10.68:1.[19] Used on Firefly Mk.I and Spitfire XII.
*Griffon VI:* Increased maximum boost pressure, 1,850 hp (1,380 kW) at 2,000 ft (610 m); impeller diameter 9.75 in (24.7 cm).[19] Used on Seafire Mk.XV and Mk. XVII, Spitfire XII.
*Rolls-Royce Griffon 58 Griffon 57 and 57A:* 1,960 hp (1,460 kW); 2,345 hp (1,749 kW) with water-methanol injection on take-off: used on Avro Shackleton.[24]
*Griffon 61:* Introduced a two-speed two-stage supercharger with aftercooler similar to that on Merlin 61; 2,035 hp (1,520 kW) at 7,000 ft (2,100 m) and 1,820 hp (1,360 kW) at 21,000 ft (6,400 m); used on Spitfire F.Mk.XIV, Mk.21.
*Griffon 65:* Similar to Griffon 61 with different propeller reduction gear; Impeller diameters 1st stage: 13.4 in (34 cm), 2nd stage: 11.3 in (29 cm);[25] used on Spitfire F.Mk.XIV.
*Griffon 72:* Increased maximum boost pressure to take advantage of 150-grade fuel; 2,245 hp (1,675 kW) at 9,250 ft (2,820 m).
*Griffon 74:* Fuel-injected version of Griffon 72; used on Firefly Mk.IV.
*Griffon 83: * Modified to drive contra-rotating propellers; 2,340 hp (1,745 kW) at 750 ft (230 m) and 2,100 hp (1,565 kW) at 12,250 ft (3,740 m).
*Griffon 85:* 2,375 hp (1,770 kW); used on Spiteful Mk.XIV.
*Griffon 89:* 2,350 hp (1,755 kW); used on Spiteful Mk.XV.
*Griffon 101:* 2,420 hp (1,805 kW); Two-stage, three-speed supercharger using Low Supercharger (L.S), Moderate Supercharger (M.S), or Full Supercharger (F.S); reduction gear ratio 4.45; Rolls-Royce fuel injection system.[16] Used on Spiteful Mk.XVI.
*Griffon 130:* 2,420 hp (1,805 kW) at 5,000 ft (1,524 m) in L.S gear, 2,250 hp (1,678 kW) at 14,500 ft (4,419 m) M.S and 2,050 hp (1,529 kW) at 21,000 ft (6,400 m) F.S; reduction gear ratio 4.44; modified to drive contra-rotating propellers; Rolls-Royce fuel injection system.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Motor de uso ferroviario unos 6000HP


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2011)

en uno de lso videso de fogonazo al principio pareceria que va la paleta ...la helice bien despacio, pero entre esa pequeña vibracion visible y que uno sabe lo que es el efecto estroboscopico te das cuienta que va rapido, si acercas la mano.........chau mano.

los mas grandes supongo que deben ser lso de las maquinas mas grandes, asi que calculo seran los de la industria naval primero y luego los de esa pala mecanica gigantesca que alguna vez vi en un video .


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Este modelo también para uso ferroviario es un diesel V12 con turbocompresor


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2011)

en el video se ve el coso ese que sube y baja en un motor, mas grande que un mecanico .

Ver el archivo adjunto 63920


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Una tobera del saturno V












Un ejemplo de esos cosos que suben y bajan como los llama Fer, son pistones


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 3, 2011)

Buenas.
El coso verde se llama bloque y si es el motor, dentro esta el piston, arbol d elevas etc...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_AiE5YQ__g
> 
> en el video se ve el coso ese que sube y baja en un motor, mas grande que un mecanico .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 63920



Mas sobre ese motor:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/575114/


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2011)

eso mismo, ven que usando terminologia tecnica nos entendemos ................

y vi por ahi unos bulones grandes como una persona.....creo yo que si, la industria naval es la mas gande en lo que se refiere a motores a explosion .
y no se si a todos.......

y de ELECTRICOS, no a explosion ..... que ambiente les parece es el mas grande??

esos cosos que dan vueltas y tienen bobinados alrededor y un iman gigante que gira (o al revez ) .



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mas sobre ese motor:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/575114/


 
esos si que NO andan con micrometro, mas bien usan el metro para el ajuste fino


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Un motor no muy grande, de 6 cilindros










Camisa del cilindro







Instalando el nuevo cilindro






Mirando a traves del block







Pistones y bielas


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 3, 2011)

Una consulta, todos estos motores, me imagino que no funcionan via burca (carburador), sino que con inyeccion electronica no?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

un "pequeño" cigüeñal








Interesante motor rotatorio







Moviendo un modesto motor....


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2011)

hay fotos que estoy viendo , todas lindas con las piezas brillantes y algunas pontadas  de colores con el chango al lado posando para la foto.

pero recien vi UN VIDEO  de un motor no tan grande , debia ser de una fabrica, algo mas alto que un hombre el motor,  y ver EL VIDEO  te hace dar cuenta que el ambiente no es nada lindo , ese ruido ensordecedor y esas piezas bestiales , te deben poner los nervios de punta ( supongo que te acostumbras... o no ) .
por que esas maquinas tienen una potencia increible, ninguna de esas piezas en movimiento te PERDONAN  , donde cometiste un error pasas a ser grasa de el mecanismo , tan simple como eso ...

y el ruido no debe permitirte trabajar la cabeza tranquilo, con los sentidos puestos.
ya ni ruido , como lo conocemos, por que debe ser una vibracion que envuelve al piso, las paredes, todo ........

impresionante en verdad , pero prefiero trabajar en la playa .


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Los motores grandes, en el caso de los diesel, son diesel lentos, cuando más grande las masas más afecta al conjunto la velocidad.

En un barco con motor alternativo movido por vapor te sorprenderia la baja velocidad del conjunto, si te recordas alguna pelicula en la sala de máquinas la parte inferior es abierta

Las turbinas de vapor de una central electrica, si que dan pavor al igual que las turbinas hidraulicas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

*Hablamos de idiotas, pero NO pequeños*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

me quedo con el del saturno 5

esta presiosura para hobby tiene 14 cilindros y 97cc





una linda vista de un motor de 42 cilindros
















para darte una vueltita por la costanera o palermo, lo ves a big cat montando una de estas?


----------

